# Burn the 'Burbs



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is why the wife and I are moving wayyyy out to the farm. We have decided that we do not want to be anywhere near population centers in the coming years. I don't want to hurt anyone, but if I were faced with people trying to burn down my home or kill my family I would exhaust every last round. Over the years our barbed wire fence has all but disappeared out there. I will be investing in T posts and more wire.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mayor and COP in Milwaukee have for a couple years been tell Young blacks to go to the burbs to commit your crimes. In fact ensuring as long as they steal a car in the burbs they will not even be arrested.
I don't live in the burbs, but let them try it here.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

She's going to get those people killed.......... 

At least that's what would happen here. That wouldn't happen in south Alabama. It would be a blood bath.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepare to defend yourselves. No one else will.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MLK was assassinated when I was in high school. I remember the troops going by my bus stop in six by's. There was a little town where my family was from, across a bridge from the city. It was 100% white, not unusual in those days. You could see the columns of smoke across the river rising from the riots. The men from the town formed a rifle cordon across that bridge. The police were right in there with them. Fortunately no one tried to cross.

We may see that again. Not sure about the police.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I wish I could afford to move to the country right now. The fire power I would bring to bear is not really satisfactory for my neighborhood.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

this is way I am looking to get something with a little more power then just haven .22 lr. . it's getting ruff around here to . you can't even go to the food store with out getting robbed . " LOCK & LOAD " just to keep your family safe . " We are in luck , **** , rabbit and other small game season starts Sept. 22nd " I am ready .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I can't thank my dad enough for moving our family out of Chicago. He knew what was coming and quit his great job and packed us all up. That was back in the late 60's. I can't imagine what a cesspool it is now. How do people live like that??

I'll never live in town, it's a country life for me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes Sir, 

Making the decision to move out of Atlanta and on to the homestead was the best decision I ever made. I rode the 4 wheeler to the gate at about 5:00 pm, messed around for about 20 minutes killing weeds and NO CARS PASSED THE ENTIRE TIME! Locked the gate and rode down the road back to the cabin at Slippy Lodge, .357 on my shoulder holster and .410 on the 4 wheeler... just in case a copperhead showed his pretty little self.

No muslimes, no BLM, no idiots wearing skinny jeans, no Pokemon or whatever that nonsense is, and no vehicles that are not 4 WD....I am blessed indeed...:vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 21306


The last copperhead to dare cross my .410's path!:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir,
> 
> Making the decision to move out of Atlanta and on to the homestead was the best decision I ever made. I rode the 4 wheeler to the gate at about 5:00 pm, messed around for about 20 minutes killing weeds and NO CARS PASSED THE ENTIRE TIME! Locked the gate and rode down the road back to the cabin at Slippy Lodge, .357 on my shoulder holster and .410 on the 4 wheeler... just in case a copperhead showed his pretty little self.
> 
> No muslimes, no BLM, no idiots wearing skinny jeans, no Pokemon or whatever that nonsense is, and no vehicles that are not 4 WD....I am blessed indeed...:vs_wave:


I sure envy you! I would love something like that. In the late 90's and early 2000's, somebody somewhere published an article on what a great area Aiken SC was to retire to. Now land is unaffordable because every one from New York or New Jersey who had money moved here and built horse farms. Rural land is 10-15k an acre!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Burn the burbs.... I'd like to see them try.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Let them burn their own neighborhoods, nobody cares about them anyways, most who would care would have moved out of the shitholes.

The top of that herd are slumlords who prey off their own.

I would not suggest that any "privileged" ones from the big city come here and try, I am not running away.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the threat is nothing new ... because the internet was still in it's infancy not many personal accounts of the 1993 Central LA Riots got posted .... but if you read up on the subject there was a big push by the rioters to bust into Hollywood and the Brentwood areas - most of the richies loaded up the jewelry and paintings and headed to Big Bear - accounts of some of the civilians ready to back up the cop's barricade with their personal rifles & shotguns - civilians taking refuge in local churches praying the rioters didn't get thru to burn the church down .... the battle in the encircled asian market area is a story all to itself ....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's almost impossible to run away carrying thousands of rounds of ammo. You got to expend some of it before running away. A nice elevated and fortified position with near endless supply of everything, plus the skills to hit a man sized target at 700 yards. I say bring it...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is Texas, let em come out to the burbs and see what hard work and effort gets before they die. I still need to get out of this city before it all comes crashing down tho.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Girl there's a better life.....For me and You. (Even if I can't build anything and your cooking is abominable. We will make it.)


----------

